# Forever RIP software settings



## evygrace (Mar 9, 2008)

I have tried to find the post that gave settings for the RIP software. The hand is too heavy and when I use the mask setting on the drop down menu, it isn't quite what I was hoping for. Thanks in advance to whoever can steer me in the right direction...


----------



## paradigmprint (May 7, 2017)

I use the TransferRIP software regularly. You don't indicate what it is you're looking for?


----------



## evygrace (Mar 9, 2008)

I don't have the exact terminology, but when I do the drop down menu that says "use screening for bright fabrics" and I print the film, the holes are too far apart. and it is not a clean transfer. I don't have my phone here, so I can't take a photo.


----------



## FOREVERCS (Apr 24, 2017)

Best would be, to contact your dealer, and ask for an introduction when you are starting with the RIP. 

When you are looking for help in the forum, we can help you much better when you describe us what you are doing (or use the screen saver function that is built in the calculation function) so we have a chance to see what you are doing wrong and where we would recommend to change a setting.

In general, there is no perfect setting that fits all graphics and shirts. There are settings that often work, but might not work on your specific case. 

So, send us please: 
- exact settings of step 4 and 5
- shirt colour you would like to print
- a photo of the actual artwork
- a photo your transfer, pressed onto a shirt

Everything else would end up just in wild guessing.


----------

